# Design mal anders



## Radon-Bikes (2. Juli 2011)

Wir haben in Sachen Design mal was Neues ausprobiert, gebt mal Eueren Senf dazu! Diese Optik wird es für 2012 wahrscheinlich in einer kleinen, exklusiven Serie für das Slide geben...

RADON T
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





eam


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. Juli 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/927144


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (2. Juli 2011)

Sorry aber das geht gar nicht!


----------



## sceada (2. Juli 2011)

Schaut aus als hätte man ein _(klein-)_ Kind mit ein paar Filzstiften und dem Rahmen ne Stunde alleine gelassen 


Mal im Ernst: Wenn schon so viele Farben, dann meiner Meinung nach mit durchgehenden, eher geraden Linien.
Dieses überschneiden und irgendwo anfangen/enden der Linien schaut doch recht komisch aus.
Wenn's natürlich "designed by Artist xxx" und entsprechend limitiert _(und teurer!)_ ist wirds schon wer kaufen um "hip" und exklusiv zu sein 

Mfg, Christian


----------



## bikextrem1964 (2. Juli 2011)

auwaia, back to the 70`s, nee geht gar nicht....lieber das Tangerine oder Titan....


----------



## tommekbe (2. Juli 2011)

Ich find es schön. Sieht aus als ob ich es selbst bemalt hätte. Das muß jetzt nichts heißen, künstlerisch bin ich eher ne 0..,


----------



## Matrahari (2. Juli 2011)

Oh Oh Oh...sieht nicht wirklich schön aus.


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Juli 2011)

das 9.0 mit toxic-green hat es schon vermuten lassen, aber das ist jetzt wirklich der beweis:

schmeißt die leute die bei euch solche "designs" verbrechen endlich raus!!!
hört auf bodo und lasst ihn mal bikes auch optisch gestalten, dann wird es bestimmt was!
dann noch ein bisschen die informationspolitik aufbessern und termine halten...


----------



## ChaosB99 (2. Juli 2011)

Gefällt  !


----------



## cubation (2. Juli 2011)

Warum nicht, ist mal was anderes. Fussballschuhe gibts ja mittlerweile auch in den schlimmsten Farben. 

Kaufen würde ich es aber nicht. 

Achso auf Facebook findet sich noch ein Foto des kompletten Rades.

http://www.facebook.com/radonbikes


----------



## Markdierk (3. Juli 2011)

Ich finds absolut nicht schön. Man sollte sich lieber darauf konzentrieren vernünftige Farben für ALLE Bikes hinzubekommen. Schlichte aber gutaussende Farben. Ein Bike nur in Schwarz anzubieten, das Grün nur in einem Modell .. naja

Als Ganzes auf FB siehts noch schlimmer aus, wie ich finde.

Die Rahmen und die Farben müssen schöner werden, finde ich. Die Formgebung eleganter und die Farben schlicht aber schön! Meine Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kevinphillip (3. Juli 2011)

cool..................!!!!!!


----------



## donprogrammo (3. Juli 2011)

Nicht schlecht, nur von weitem siehts aus als wird das Bike von vielen Stücken Isolierband zusammen gehalten.


----------



## martin2608 (3. Juli 2011)

gu, daß wir alle nicht den gleichen Geschmack haben... 
besonders Sitzrohr und Gabel gefallen mir gar nicht


----------



## Nixfaenger (3. Juli 2011)

Also das gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Aber ist ja eh klar, obs gefällt oder nicht, ist halt Geschmacksache.

Grüße, Stephan


----------



## spygirl (3. Juli 2011)

Wenn es ausschließlich in 12" Rahmengrösse kommt wärs ok. Ansonsten find ichs:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## chrisNOM (3. Juli 2011)

Hilfe...was ist das??? :kotz:


noch schlimmer als das Toxic Green.... wer hat das design entworfen? eine Kindergartengruppe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123Luomi (4. Juli 2011)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> Hilfe...was ist das??? :kotz:
> 
> 
> noch schlimmer als das Toxic Green.... wer hat das design entworfen? eine Kindergartengruppe?



Das Design hat Jeff Koons entworfen, der derzeit höchstdotierte Künstler.
Oute dich


----------



## 123Luomi (4. Juli 2011)

123Luomi schrieb:


> Das Design hat Jeff Koons entworfen, der derzeit höchstdotierte Künstler.
> Oute dich



http://www.thelmagazine.com/images/blogimages/2010/06/15/1276626973-bmw-art-carle-mans.jpg


----------



## Markdierk (4. Juli 2011)

da geht das design auch durch. man sollte aber keine äpfel und birnen vergleichen ^^ ... diese streifen passen einfach 0 zu den "rohren" eines bikes


----------



## Snap4x (4. Juli 2011)

Mir wÃ¼rde eher :


> Pinstriping (/pÉªnstraÉªpÉªÅ/, von engl. pinstripe âNadelstreifenâ, im Deutschen auch âLinierungâ) bezeichnet das dekorative Aufbringen von Zierlinien auf zumeist Fahrzeugen, um deren Konturen zu betonen


gefallen 




Halt eure verwendeten Farben, aber als ganze Linien.


----------



## Jierdan (4. Juli 2011)

Koons war schon immer *******.


----------



## konamatze (4. Juli 2011)

Der Rahmen wirkt überlastet mit der Farbe,ich persönlich würde matte Lacke(einfarbig oder zweifarbig) vorziehen.


 Gruß


----------



## internetsurfer (4. Juli 2011)

Das ist wirklich ein Hingucker, auch wenn das Design Geschmacksache ist. Aber bunte Bikes heben sich aus der Masse hervor.Also: Warum nicht?


----------



## chrisNOM (5. Juli 2011)

internetsurfer schrieb:


> Also: Warum nicht?



weils sprich förmlich ******* aussieht


----------



## Zhen (5. Juli 2011)

Ich finds schrecklich Oo


----------



## Markdierk (6. Juli 2011)

für den massenmarkt dazu absolut untauglich. bessere grundfarben, mehr grundfarben und dann vielleicht ein angebot, gegen aufpreis sonderlackierungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (6. Juli 2011)

Nope das geht echt nicht! 

Zu viele Farben ... max 3 verschiedene Farben wären ok, Das Muster sollte auch schlichter sein! .. Kann man Rahmen eloxieren statt pulver/lackieren? .. das wäre auch sehr interessant .. vllt. auch für einzelne Bauteile wie Wippe ..


----------



## mynoxin (6. Juli 2011)

mut zur lücke... so schlecht ists net


----------



## Yigga (6. Juli 2011)

Ja ne  kunst muss nicht zwangsläufig auf bike´s passen wei man sieht


----------



## Stefan.B (6. Juli 2011)




----------



## gibb3n (10. Juli 2011)

Immerhin sind das hier nich so Schleimer wir im Facebook. Das Kotzgrün ist kotzhässlich. Vorallem nich mal Highlights setzen in dem wenigstens die Wippe eine andere Farbe bekommt...und jetzt DAS ?!?! sorry aber was is denn da los. Schaltet lieber ne Aktion wo Kunden und Fans was designen dürfen mit Voting danach. Das Ergebniss dürfte wesentlicher besser ausfallen.


----------



## Mithras (10. Juli 2011)

gibb3n schrieb:


> Immerhin sind das hier nich so Schleimer wir im Facebook. Das Kotzgrün ist kotzhässlich. Vorallem nich mal Highlights setzen in dem wenigstens die Wippe eine andere Farbe bekommt...und jetzt DAS ?!?! sorry aber was is denn da los. Schaltet lieber ne Aktion wo Kunden und Fans was designen dürfen mit Voting danach. Das Ergebniss dürfte wesentlicher besser ausfallen.



.. so was schwebte mir auch vor .. Voting auf der Radon seite einbauen, bei dem die Kunden abstimmen dürfen, welche Farbgebung in Serie gehen soll ... quasi ein "Win Win" .. Kunden bekommen was ihnen gefällt, Radon produziert nicht am Kunden vorbei! 

Interessant wäre auch ein Bikecreator auf der Seite, wo Kunden Designs erstellen und zum Voting einstellen dürfen ...

Vorteil: viele neue Ideen für die Design und Marketingabteilung. 
Nachteil: Programmierung kostet Geld, das Ganze kann schnell unübersichtlich werden, wenn zu viele Designs erstellt sind.


----------



## 123Luomi (10. Juli 2011)

gibb3n schrieb:


> Immerhin sind das hier nich so Schleimer wir im Facebook. Das Kotzgrün ist kotzhässlich. Vorallem nich mal Highlights setzen in dem wenigstens die Wippe eine andere Farbe bekommt...und jetzt DAS ?!?! sorry aber was is denn da los. Schaltet lieber ne Aktion wo Kunden und Fans was designen dürfen mit Voting danach. Das Ergebniss dürfte wesentlicher besser ausfallen.



Dann kommt dann Canyon Design raus. Mattschwarz mit mattschwarzen Aufklebern, und einer mattschwarzen Wippe und einer mattschwarzen Gabel. 
Du fährst bestimmt einen weissen Golf 4-Türer.


----------



## Piktogramm (10. Juli 2011)

Der Ansatz hat durchaus was. Nur darf das nicht ausschauen als hätte da der Praktikant farbige Folienstreifen auf den Rahmen geklatscht. Also etwas definierter und trotz "chaotischem" Streifenmuster etwas mehr Gleichmäßigkeit. Zudem sollten die Anbauteile dann nicht komplett in Schwarz gehalten werden. Schaut aus, als wäre der Rahmen gerade so fertig geworden und bei den Anbauteilen hatte Keiner mehr Bock...


----------



## Bike Fan (10. Juli 2011)

Schaut gut aus, aber wenn das dann jeder fährt, ist es dann nicht mehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonny87 (10. Juli 2011)

finde es etwas zu viel des guten 
aber die idee ist gut ...


----------



## gibb3n (10. Juli 2011)

123Luomi schrieb:


> Dann kommt dann Canyon Design raus. Mattschwarz mit mattschwarzen Aufklebern, und einer mattschwarzen Wippe und einer mattschwarzen Gabel.
> Du fährst bestimmt einen weissen Golf 4-Türer.



lichtblauer Opel Signum 

Und ich würde defintiv was nix schwarz/schwarzes entwerfen.

Man kann auch einfach eine "Zeichnung" von einem Bike hochaden, bzw. Frameset in ordentlicher Auflösung, bestimmte Stellen vergrößert hervorheben ,wie z.B. beim Übergang Oberrohr und Sattelrohr, und alles weiß lassen. Die die gerne designer sein möchte nehmen dann PS oder inDesign und füllen das farbig aus.
=> Kein Programmieraufwand, leicht ein Voting zu stellen, und ja nach Perspektive sieht man ein schönes Ergebnis. 

Kommt schon Jungs, so schwer ist das doch nicht. Und wenn sich matt-shwarz / schwarz sich 100% besser verkauft, wieso dann nicht als Cash-Cow nutzen ?!?


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mal das Designtool N° 1 angeschmissen und die vielen bunten Striche auf ein gesundes Maß begrenzt (mMn).

Was einfach gar nicht geht (und das sollte auch ein vernünftiger Designer wissen) ist, eine gegebene Geometrie durch die Verwendung farbiger Elemente komplett zu brechen! Ein langes Rohr, was immer auch eine gewisse Dynamik vermittelt, kann einfach nicht mit Querstreifen beklebt werden wie es an Sattelstütze und Gabel war. 

Sicherlich sieht es jetzt wieder sehr schwarz aus, aber das ist eine gute Grundlage in weiteren Teilen Akzente zu setzen.


----------



## konamatze (11. Juli 2011)

Also ich finde es sieht schon besser aus, nicht mehr so überladen mit denn Farbklecksen.


----------



## gibb3n (11. Juli 2011)

Joa das ist wirklich schon besser, aber immernoch unschön


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Juli 2011)

gibb3n schrieb:


> Joa das ist wirklich schon besser, aber immernoch unschön



Ja, da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Die Basis ist schon echt unschön, da kann man kaum noch was rausholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flobots (12. Juli 2011)

veröffentlicht doch mal ne einfache schablone von dem bike und jeder kann in fottoshop oder meinetwegen paint sein design reinmalen und einschicken, da verdient die werbeagentur weniger und das ergebnis wird besser, und vielleicht gibts für den voting gewinner ja ein kleines buntes slide


----------



## jonny87 (12. Juli 2011)

das fänd ich mal ne klasse idee 
und außerdem trifft man durch ein voting automatisch die meisten leute ... denen der rahmen dann auch wirklich gefällt


----------



## Xenon2011 (12. Juli 2011)

mir gefällt dieses Koons Design. hat was frisches modernes...


----------



## gibb3n (13. Juli 2011)

flobots schrieb:


> veröffentlicht doch mal ne einfache schablone von dem bike und jeder kann in fottoshop oder meinetwegen paint sein design reinmalen und einschicken, da verdient die werbeagentur weniger und das ergebnis wird besser, und vielleicht gibts für den voting gewinner ja ein kleines buntes slide



nachplappern suckt. Nur gestattet wenns zum gewünschten Ergebnis führt.


----------

